# Koax Switch



## King_Sony (26. August 2011)

Hi,
folgendes. Mir/Uns steht im Moment nur ein Singel-LNB zur Verfügung(es kann auch kein weiteres Kabel gelegt werden). Das Problem ist jetzt, dass damit 2 Fernseher(2 verschiedene Räume) versorgt werden sollen. TV1 ist ungefähr 1 Meter von dem derzeitigen Kabelende entfernt. TV2 ungefähr 25-30m. Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass TV1 immer Vorrang haben soll(also wenn sie sich wegen den Signalen o.Ä. in den Weg kommen soll TV1 immer ein gutes Bild haben). 

Der Splitter soll auch mit HDTV(RTL, Prob 7,...) umgehen können und auch das Signal so verstärken, dass es gut bei TV 2 ankommt.

LG und Danke 

Sony

EDIT: Sowas in die Richtung(hab ewig meinen Verlauf durchsucht^^): seh1 - Smart-Switch Digital Vorrang-Schalter 570

Das was mich "beunruhigt", ist das in Klammern: Ein mal digital und ein Mal analog. Ich wollte eig. 2 Mal digital. Muss ich wegen den 30 Metern noch einen Verstärker dazuschalten?


----------



## rebel4life (27. August 2011)

*AW: Koax Verteiler/verstärker*

Was du brauchst ist ein Multischalter, dein jetziger Adapter geht genauso. Niemals jedoch einen simplen Y Verteiler nutzen, das kann für einen Defekt sorgen. Der von dir herausgesuchte Verteiler müsste gehen, kann dir jedoch nix garantieren.

Wenn du zu einem Multischalter greifst, dann dürfte es sicherlich gehen, jedoch hast du hier das Problem, dass du dich halt auf Horizontal oder Vertikal festlegen musst (zumindestens bei simpel gehaltenen Modellen).

Dein Receiver schaltet die Polarisationsebene zwischen H und V mittels 2er Gleichspannungen um, dabei ist die horizontale Polarisation mit 18V Spannung im Gegensatz zur vertikalen Polarisation dominant. Sprich du kannst immer nur eine Ebene empfangen. Jetzt hast du jedoch einen Vorteil - sofern du bei den bekannten Sendern bleibst hast du quasi durchgehend eine horizontale Polarisation und nur wenige Sender die der Normalnutzer anschauen könnte sind vertikal polarisiert (mit Programmen aus dem Ausland sieht es jedoch ein wenig anderst aus, da kann man schnell mal etwas nicht mehr reinbekommen wenn 2 Leute verschiedenes Programm anschauen wollen).


----------



## King_Sony (27. August 2011)

*AW: Koax Verteiler/verstärker*

Hi,
danke dir. Nachteile hat es aber für den Slave nicht(da ja analog da steht)?



> dass du dich halt auf Horizontal oder Vertikal festlegen musst


Aber nicht permanent, oder? Also TV 1 kann Horizontal und Vertikal empfangen. Aber wenn TV1 horizontal nutzt, muss TV 2 auch horizontal nutzten. Wenn TV1 ausgeschaltet ist, hat TV2 wieder beide zur Verfügung?

LG Sony

EDIT: Hab gerade via google noch die Möglichkeit des Durschleifens entdeckt. Also der Reciever von TV1 hat zumindest einen Koax out. Ist davon eher abzuraten(wäre aber die günstigste Lösung)?


----------



## rebel4life (27. August 2011)

*AW: Koax Verteiler/verstärker*

Bei diesem Adapter geht das ziemlich sicher umschaltbar. Ich würde das Teil jedenfalls einfach beim örtlichen Elektriker kaufen, dürfte mit Versand aufs gleiche kommen. Wenns da nicht passt, kann man es schnell zurückbringen.

Das beste ist jedoch schlichtweg ein größerer LNB, 2er oder 4er LNB sind eigentlich schon fast Standard.


----------



## King_Sony (27. August 2011)

*AW: Koax Verteiler/verstärker*

Hi,
ja das mit dem größeren LNB wäre wirklich das Beste, aber es geht leider nicht. Aber Qualitätsverlust gibt es nicht, wenn der Slave(Output B) nur Analog bekommt? Und was hälts du von der Option mit dem durchschleifen?

LG und Danke

Sony


----------



## King_Sony (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Koax Verteiler/verstärker*

So, das Problem ist leider immer noch nicht gelöst. Zu den Multischaltern: Sehr teuer und dann haben sie auch noch mehr Ausgänge als benötigt und nehmen viel Platz weg.

Ich habe diese Seite hier gefunden. Mein Englisch ist zwar gut, aber mir fehlt die fachliche Kompetenz: Dow-Key: RF and Microwave Components, RF Switch, Waveguide, Coaxial Switches, Matrix Parts

Meine Auswahl:

Input: 1
Output: 2
Connector / Frequency: BNC 2GHZ

Doch welcher der gefundenen Switches taugt wirklich was? Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn sich jmd. kurz die Ergebnisse anschaut, bzw. mir sagt, worauf ich achten muss 

LG Sony


----------

